# Beißen Forellen auch nachts?



## Bytebandit1969 (21. Dezember 2008)

Hi, beißen Forellen eigentlich auch nachts auf Teig?


----------



## Nobbi 78 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Beißen Forellen auch nachts?*

Ich habe letztes Jahr mal ne Forelle beim Nachtangeln gefangen aber ich glaube das ist eher die Ausnahme


----------



## Meterklausidh (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Beißen Forellen auch nachts?*

niemals nachts, forellen haben keine seitenlinie und meistens sind sie auch blind da dunkel.


----------



## Palerado (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Beißen Forellen auch nachts?*

Forellen haben keine Seitenlinie????
Wo hast Du das denn her?


----------



## MrFloppy (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Beißen Forellen auch nachts?*



Meterklausidh schrieb:


> niemals nachts, forellen haben keine seitenlinie und meistens sind sie auch blind da dunkel.



das ist ja mal was ganz neues ... klar haben forellen ne seitenlinie!

und klar: forellen kann man auch nachts fangen, allerdings ist das eher die ausnahme. gezielt würd ich das nicht machen...


----------



## Paddy 15 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Beißen Forellen auch nachts?*

hi |wavey:
hab auch schon mal ne forelle nachts gefangen war aber ausnahme also wenn ich bei uns an den bach geh geht abends nix mehr.........die forelle hat einen taui genommen
ausprobieren denk ich #6
ach ja meine forellen haben eigentlich immer seitenlinie wo hast du das denn her??


----------



## Clouserfan (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Beißen Forellen auch nachts?*

Was machen dann die ganzen Mefo- fliegenfischer nachts in der Ostsee?
Füße kühlen?
Und jeder! Fisch in unseren Breiten hat ein Seitenlinienorgan.


----------



## BlackLions (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Beißen Forellen auch nachts?*



Meterklausidh schrieb:


> niemals nachts, forellen haben keine seitenlinie und meistens sind sie auch blind da dunkel.



Forellen haben kein Seitenlinienorgan ??|kopfkrat
Ähm,... wer hat Dir das denn beigebracht?;+


----------



## Knille (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Beißen Forellen auch nachts?*

Ich kenne genug leute, die nur Nachts auf Forellen angeln.
Letztes Wochenende z.B. habe zwei kollegen von mir 9 Refos gefangen.
In der Nacht muß man nur in Ufernähe angeln,dann fängt man auch welche.


----------



## Meterklausidh (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Beißen Forellen auch nachts?*

hab jetzt mit silberfischen verwechselt sorry. (scherz)


----------



## The_Pitbull (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Beißen Forellen auch nachts?*



Meterklausidh schrieb:


> niemals nachts, forellen haben keine seitenlinie und meistens sind sie auch blind da dunkel.


 
Also erstmal schreibst du das ne Red Arc besser als ne Stella ist und jetzt so ein Mist.Scheinst echt nen lustiges Kerlchen zu sein lol.Gruß Pitti


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Beißen Forellen auch nachts?*



Meterklausidh schrieb:


> niemals nachts, forellen haben keine seitenlinie und meistens sind sie auch blind da dunkel.


 
1. haben diese Seitenlinien
2. bräuchten sie keine, da es hier um Teig geht 
3. können diese riechen
4. sehen die nachts auch

und deswegen beißen Forellen auch nachts auf Teig ... dutzendmale schon erlebt !


----------



## Meterklausidh (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Beißen Forellen auch nachts?*

2. falsch! Da der teig auch das seitenlinienorgan anspricht, da dieser teig durch bewegung, druckwellen erzeugt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Beißen Forellen auch nachts?*



Meterklausidh schrieb:


> 2. falsch! Da der teig auch das seitenlinienorgan anspricht, da dieser teig durch bewegung, druckwellen erzeugt.


 
|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## The_Pitbull (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Beißen Forellen auch nachts?*



Meterklausidh schrieb:


> 2. falsch! Da der teig auch das seitenlinienorgan anspricht, da dieser teig durch bewegung, druckwellen erzeugt.


 
Sag mal hast du dir ein reingetüddelt:q


----------



## Mefo23 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Beißen Forellen auch nachts?*

Naja, denk mal er meint das Schleppen mit Power bait oder ähnlichem Teig.|kopfkrat Würde nachts davon abraten...habe nachts mit Wurm oder liegendem Teig am besten gefangen. Einige Forellenseen bieten auch das Nachtangeln an, haben guten Aal-Besatz und die Forellen beissen im Sommer meist sogar Nachts besser.
Auch wer das Meerforellenfischen mit der Fliege im Sommer kennt, kann am Forellensee gut damit fangen. Oberflächenfliegen in der Nacht an der Kante geführt sind echt top.:m


----------



## Reisender (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Beißen Forellen auch nachts?*

Nachts habe ich auch schon die eine oder andere Forelle gefangen am Forellensee. Und auch mit Gummibärchen.....:m :mbeim Spinnen, das aber über Tag !!


----------



## zippo85 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Beißen Forellen auch nachts?*

Klingt zwar komisch aber auf Teig konnte ich noch nie eine Forelle fangen, ist auch nicht unbedingt mein Zielfisch.
Nachts Forellen sind wohl wirklich eher die Ausnahme hab mal ne kleine auf Maden(2007) und ne große mit 55cm auf Köderfisch nachts gefangen. Aber sonst nur Tagsüber


----------



## Bytebandit1969 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Beißen Forellen auch nachts?*

Jungs bleibt doch locker, wollte nur mal wissen ob sich es lohnt wenns dunkel ist auf Forellen zu gehen! So wies aussieht macht das wenig Sinn! Danke für alle Antworten!


----------



## Pointer freak (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Beißen Forellen auch nachts?*

Ich wollt bei unserem kleinen Bach ma nachts auf Aal angeln.
aale hab ich leider keine gefangen aber 2 stattliche Bachforellen auf Köderisch am Grund

lg


----------



## barschzocker1961 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Beißen Forellen auch nachts?*

klar beißen die auch nachts #6
hab schon viele gute erfahrungen gemacht , versuch es einfach mal


----------



## John Doe12 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Beißen Forellen auch nachts?*

Sicherlich beißen die auch nachts,ich halte es aber für die Ausnahme.

Ich hab in 10 Jahren nur einmal beim Nachtangeln Forellen gefangen,bzw. mein Kumpel 26 Stk,ich hatte nur 2 Welse,ich weiß bis heute nicht warum.

Habe es noch ein paar mal probiert,aber nichts.

Naja meine Erfahrungen beziehen sich übrigens auf einen Forellensee.

Martin


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Beißen Forellen auch nachts?*



Bytebandit1969 schrieb:


> Jungs bleibt doch locker, wollte nur mal wissen ob sich es lohnt wenns dunkel ist auf Forellen zu gehen! So wies aussieht macht das wenig Sinn! Danke für alle Antworten!


 
An "meinem" Forellensee konnte ich noch NIE Nachts eine Forelle fangen, obwohl schon öfter versucht.
Am Teich nebenan habe ich schon öfter von nächtlichen Massenfängen gehört. #c

Liegt es also an meiner Technik, dass ich nachts nix fange, oder am Gewässer? Die Frage ob Forellen nachts beissen, ist daher schwer zu beantworten und die Antwort heisst wohl: Ausprobieren!


----------



## Luccio (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Beißen Forellen auch nachts?*

Hallo!
Also meine Erfahrung ist die, daß sich Forellen nachts gut auf Natur- aber kaum auf Kunstköder fangen lassen. Das kann aber auch damit zusammenhängen, daß mein Hausgewässer ein relativ schmales und strömungsreiches Fließgewässer ist.
Nächtliches Forellenangeln lohnt sich aber allemal!
Gruß,

Florian


----------



## Nobbi 78 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Beißen Forellen auch nachts?*

Ich denke auch das das Gewässerabhängig ist!


----------



## petipet (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Beißen Forellen auch nachts?*

33 Jahre habe ich meinen Urlaub in Dänemark verbracht und in dänischen Auen gefischt(Jütland).
Mit Abstand hatte ich in den Sommermonaten die besten Erfolge nachts.
In stockedüsteren Nächten habe ich erlebt, wie kapitale Forellen raubten; das hörte sich an, als wenn man ein kleines Ferkel ins Wasser schmeißt. 
Auch in Auen, wo der Fisch von einem hohen Angeldruck gestreßt ist, (wie z.B. westliche Ribe Au) erhöhen sich nachts die Fangchancen beträchtlich.
Fairerweise muß ich zugeben alle wirklich kapitalen Salmoniden mit einem Tauwurmbündel als Köder gehakt zu haben. Das ist sicherlich nicht ganz sportlich. Blech hatte keinen Erfolg. 
Erwähnen möchte ich noch, dass ich im Laufe der Jahre das Glück hatte, einige dänische Top-Anglern zu treffen, die nachts mit der Nassfliege meisterhaft fischten. Leider ist mir deren Virtuosität nicht gegeben.


Gruß, Peter#h


----------

